# first walk



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

we did the lobby and the toilets on this floor and the builder likes our work and gives us the whole floor.....looks like a lot of fun

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f6S5W0-fTQ&t=1s


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

You do get the fun jobs mate 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

So, what was going through your mind while walking that walk? The whole space looks like some futuristic mechanical room. What's the ceiling height, or should I say heights? Out of the **** house and into the **** aye?


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

800PoundGuerrilla said:


> So, what was going through your mind while walking that walk? The whole space looks like some futuristic mechanical room.


"why this again? ...... WTF I did wrong in another life?......well let the show begin"


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

I've been edited … little sphincters in place of letters. Maybe I should have said, "Out of the turd bowl room and into the turd pile." What makes me laugh is that with all the money that has been and is invested in construction managers and management technology and techniques the past 30 years, and that's the best they can do?!


----------

